# Should I Buy A Nissan Pick Up Truck? I Mean ......



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

...... these aren't the biggest Pick Ups around right? Can you even put a 4×8 sheet of Plywood in there?

I don't know what the Load Capacity is for one of these Trucks, but it couldn't be anything great, could it?

Well! As usual somebody just had to find out for themselves.

I don't know where this guy got this idea from, but it seemed to work okay.

Have a look and see what you think.

Don't forget to express your thoughts. I MIGHT buy one, if they come in a Heavy Duty Model.

Rick


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow,that driver saved the lives of all those on board,must have been really hard to control all that weight on the little truck.

I would buy a Nissan Frontier,I know a woodworker who has one,two wheel drive,standard 5 speed does not use much more gas than my Civic but he loads that truck like there's no Tomorrow,he only wishes he had bought a 4 wheel drive instead of 2.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Good press for Nissan. I wonder what the force is on that front landing gear. I'm surprised he did not blow his tires. Tough little truck!!............Jim


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

You know that's a Nissan ad, right?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Pretty fun to watch,but it;s not real.

From a comment posted on You tube

" During the first 8 seconds the LOWER RIGHT PORTION of the NewsHD banner and the screen, it SAYS: "Fictionalization. Do not attempt"


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Completely fake. It's all CGI.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I beliece it can hold a plane but no way that truck got up to 150 knots to catch that plane.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Not even close! The gross weight of a 727 is in the neighborhood of 200,000 lb. If even only 1/4 of the weight is on the nose, that's 25 tons.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nissan is like a bad cuss word to me…. LOL


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I've got new truck syndrome but going to wait 2 maybe 1 more year, I currently own an 06 crew cab Tundra 55K miles and it's been and still is an awesome truck but 18 MPG highway and the fact I've had it going on 9 years is making me want a new truck but neither the Nissan or the Toyota are in my future, though Toyota are still very good trucks but their MPG has not changed and I'm just not a fan of the Nissan, I'm looking at the new Ford with the aluminum body for my next truck.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I've got a 2000 F150 150k on it. Never a priblem except tires and oxygen sensor. No need to get rid of it yet but I do have my eye on a F250 damn nice machine. Ford all the way for me, wife has a 07 Expedition, another damn fine machine. 100k on that and still gojng strong. No comunist Chevy or Ram in my future, Nissan's and Toyota's' always been good performers in my experience, had a few throughout the years. Not the strongest machines but good performers. 
And if a Nissan can handle a 747 its worth loking into again. ~


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I've had 2 pickup trucks over the years and 6 vans. For me the van is much more practical for my needs… keeps my lumber and projects dry and my stuff for the art shows dry and secure.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all of your comments guys. It would appear to be a Stunt or Ad for Nissan. Very well done though. Especially with the Testimonials from the other people.

Us usual on YouTube there are about 5/6 Videos of the same thing.

Randie: 55K for an 8 year old truck is amazing! I'm like you in a way. I've never bought a New Car or Truck and the ones I do buy I take care of. An 8 year hold is about average for me also.

Yep! Ford still has a good name going for them in Trucks. I think Carroll Shelby used the block from an F150 as a starting point for his F-150 to Blow The Pants Off of Ferrarri in the 24 Hour LeMans????

A buddy had a Cobra for 2 years. He thought he better get rid of it before he Killed Himself!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

> I ve had 2 pickup trucks over the years and 6 vans. For me the van is much more practical for my needs… keeps my lumber and projects dry and my stuff for the art shows dry and secure.
> 
> - Greg..the Cajun Wood Artist


Yeah, but with a van, the front wheels of that plane would have just rolled off! hahah

I've had a few vans, driving an 04 F-150 now with 169,000 miles on it. Ready for a new vehicle, I'm thinking a van again. Very practical vehicles.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bill:

You're a "Hanger On" also I see. Smart way to go! That's great mileage for both of your Vehicles.

When we had our Construction Company we bought a Used F-150 with a Big Storming 4 Barrel Carb and Stick Shift. That thing beat the pants off of a lot of guys who thought their Dinky Little Cars could beat me off the Green Light … LOL…. I gave it to my Partner Dave when we split up (AMICABLY!) It had over 100K at that point and was still running strong.

Couple of Pics below of using it and a Bit Of Bragging also. ...LOL…

The 2 of us built what you'll see below in ONE Summer from the foundations Up, to Weather Tight. Both are my Design. The Mansard is pretty standard. The one beside it is 2 Trusses, Field Joined at the Peak with 3/4" ply both Sides Bolted to allow for any movement.

No power. Just our Honda Generator, a Coleman stove and a Porta Potty in the truck. REAL Pain in the ass. The bag kept falling off. ...LOL…

Any body told me today I had to do what we did, .....I'd tell him he's out of his F---G Mind!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bill:

Dave passed away after a 35 Year Friendship. Every type of Cancer you can think of for over 2 years. BUT! Whatever Path Your Friend has to walk, you walk it beside him with Joy in your Heart and Thankfulness that you have the opportunity to do so.

This Post was going to be a "Joke Post" about "It might be time to get rid of the F-150" as per the Pic Below. But something else took over. I'm sure you understand.

Pic Anyway!! ...LOL… Thanks again EVERYONE for your Comments. It went Very Nicely Of Topic sort of.

We're having some GREAT Conversations here. That pleases me no end!

Best Regards: Rick

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Maybe just a Paint Job?










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Van is a great idea, great all around vehicle, but can it haul a plane?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Looked like Bruce Willis driving the truck. Die Hard. He'a a pretty mean dude.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Rick,
The paint looks fine on the old girl, maybe some lipstick and get rid of the brush tealring through the engine, and she'll do you fine. Keys are in the glove box, have a good time.

Friends are hard to loose for sure, I lost several to messy deaths over the past years and it tears you apart. Some I felt were my fault and hard to digest. I have a couple of friends that have been friends for a long time and those I cherrish. Some of the best times were out in the sticks nothing but a hole for a ********************ter and tolet paper was a cherished memory. You do your best when there its just you and the lumber.

Love my truck, it goes anywhere i tell her to and doesnt complain. Has a few marks from me being stupid but still looks good. Even if get a new truck shes staying around for the less then civil places I like to go. Right now she is still in El Paso she didnt make the move but will be here in a couple of weeks, she must be lonely. Daughter is driving her to Sheeveport in January, feel sorry for the poor girl, Daughter better not hurt her.

Bill


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bill:

YEP! You do the best you can given the prevailing circumstances. Kuwait must of been shear Hell! To me it's amazing anyone can retain their composure in those types of situations.

I'll bet you dollars to donuts your Daughter is gonna enjoy that drive. She's probably got a cell phone if something goes wrong. If not. GET HER ONE!!! ;-}

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

cutworm:

He kinda did, didn't he. Die Hard! One of my all time favorites! That A-Hole Lieutenant and Bruce's Buddy the Black Sergeant.

The BOOM BANG stuff was one thing but at the end when they got to meet each other … I got tears in my eyes!

Thanks for your comment.

Rick


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Rick,
We all have IPhones so they have facetime or something that she can even show me whats wrong through video. She enjoys driving so she'll do fine.

Bill


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick,
> We all have IPhones so they have facetime or something that she can even show me whats wrong through video. She enjoys driving so she ll do fine.
> 
> Bill
> ...


Good Stuff Buddy! Glad to hear that!

Ricki Ticky Tarvi


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Where's Bill?

Just found a NICE, 2005, F250 for Him …............. *HOT!!!! *.................
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>









<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
Personally? I'm still lookin' to pick up a 32 Ford, 3 Window, Full Fender, Classic Hot Rod!










<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Rick,
She's a real beaut, Just need a ladder to get into the damn thing. I'm thinking it might have some custom work done to it.

Thats a hell of a nice deuce coupe. Love those machines.

I'm thinking bigger now, F-550 with accessories.










Bill


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd avoid one altogether. Look up the latest results for number of deaths per 100k. Nissan holds 4 of the top 10 positions due to the truck being divided up by cab size and drive type and they were still number 1. GM offerings were next. Toyota has a smaller truck that does well


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Derosa:

Thank you for your Comment.

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Bill:

To me, this is one Beautiful looking f250! *"2013, Super Duty, Platinum" *with a few extra Goodies.

Long way from the f150 we used to have! The Interior looks like it belongs in a Rolls!

Maybe I should trade my CTS for something like this. Getting to many Speeding Tickets anyway! ....LOL..

Have A Happy New Year: Rick


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Gots ta have the extra goodies, like triple chocolate ice cream, with chocolate sprinkles, cherries and whipped cream.

Loving the Platinum edition, not sure about their Aluminum bodies on the 150 though, craziness. King Ranch super duty edition makes me giggle.










Whats the cruising speed of the CTS, 175kph..lol


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

That's the same truck from a different angle. I saw them all when I downloaded mine.

CTS is a 5 Speed Auto/Sport Shift Tranny. In 5th. at about 2700 RPM's, I'm doing about 125 KPH. I'm 25 over the HIGHWAY Posted Speed of 100KPH. STUPID Limit! That's why I drive it in 4th. gear sometimes..

I've had it up to 190KPH nowhere near Red Line Of 7,000 RPM. Wasn't looking at the Tac. To busy checking my mirrors for the Fuzz! ....LOL…

I'm on a Caddy Forum. Lot of good mechanics on there. They use the term WOT, means Wide Open Throttle. They all agree that it's good for a car that has an engine like a caddy to do that now and then. Blow the Bloody Carbon out and also cleans the Catalytic Converter and Exhaust System.

Mines only a 3.6 Litre, well, plus a little motor work. (One is a Home Made Cold Air Intake) An engine needs 14.7 Parts of air to 1 Part of gas. There was no way that could happen with the intake that was on there. So I ripped it all out. Hit the Floor now and it just GROWLS!

How these guys with the CTS-V (V8) keep them under control is beyond me.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Rick,
We need to stop drooling on the same web pages.

Cold air intakes really boosts the performance. Im assuming the 1/2 pipe insulation is an OEM approved accessory..lol. Whats the V stand for, 20 grand more….

Bill


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

TOTAL FAKE. CAN'T BE DONE. COMPUTER GENERATED GRAPHICS. With such false advertizement tactics I would NEVER purchase a nissan product. I did own a Datsun PU back in the early 70s and couldn't kill it. Just not big enough to pull the dozer so I bought a Ford Explorer in 1973. It would haul anything I hooked behind it, but threw out oil if over 70 mph. Been a ford fan ever since. You can't run fast enough to give me a Dodge product of any kind. The family had power wagons that were in the shop more time than they were on the job. They all now drive dependable Fords which outlast the Dodges by several years.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Mudflap,
Unfortunately, a lot of commercials and advertisements are misleading, I applaud anyone who blatently lies. Atleast, we can tell they are lying. Not going to buy a product because of it but I aleast appluade the attempt to sway me with their lies.

Dodge, Chrysler, Jeep, Chevy, France, all part of the Axis of Evil.

Bill


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Mudflap:

Thanks for your comment I think. " With such false advertizement tactics I would NEVER purchase a nissan product."

It's well known that the video is a Nissan Ad it even says it's "False" as you say, in the comments section of the video as others have pointed out.

Based on that alone you wouldn't buy one, Correct?

Might I ask what type of food do you eat? What do you drink? Ever go to fast food restaurants, Mac's, Montanas, The Keg, Harveys, Swiss Chalet and many more. Seen any of their Commercials lately? They all "Exaggerate", or in your words are "Fake Ads". HUMMMM? So what do you do now?

In any event. Have a Great New Year!

Rick


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone old enough to remember Renaults? And therefore recall how horrible those French imports were when they hit the U.S. market?
Nissan, if I recall, is a subsidiary of Renault these days. I know of no more compelling reason NOT to own one.. except that the differential is about as beefy looking as a Pinto's. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Poopiekat:

Nice to see you on here! Yes! I'm old enough to remember. Especially that "LeCar". They should have stuck a Blade under it and used it for a Lawnmower. ...LOL..

Renault is one name that would never show up in my Driveway either!

"Just my opinion. of course." You may "Drop A Nickel (Dime?) on any of My Posts any day of the week Buddy!

Happy New Year To You & Yours!

Regards: Rick


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I do remember the "Le Car"s ,but who remembers CITROEN DS 23 PALLAS , or the good old Citroen 2CV ? both great cars :


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

No Ken. I don't remember either of those cars. Probably because your Older than me …. JUST KIDDING!!

This is the first car I ever owned. 4 under the hood and 4 on the floor with a stick shift that was about 3' long and about 2 feet between gears. I had the Deluxe 1,000cc Model. Not the Everyday 948cc Model …LOL…

I've owned a lot of cars since then but this one still holds the Title of "The Most Fun Car I've Ever Owned & Driven".


----------

